

Mind-controlled prosthetic arm from Segway inventor gets FDA approval - suedadam
http://theverge.com/2014/5/10/5703444/deka-mind-controlled-prosthetic-arm-gets-fda-approval

======
ColinWright
This one has some comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128)
(businessweek.com)

Others:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114)
(makezine.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164)
(fda.gov)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600)
(theverge.com)

